# USB cables that don't suck - anyone?



## drmike (Nov 23, 2014)

Like most of you, I have piles of things that run off of or require a USB cable for recharging.

I have cables that came with devices, aftermarket one off purchased cables, random acquisitions.

These are all the small standard mini format USB that say a Raspberry Pi will run off of or many phones require for power and data.

What they all have in common is that they suck.

I have a growing box of these with bad ends where they plug into things.

Cheap crap metal on the connectors seems to distort in a year or less.

Anyone have a good quality cable that doesn't fail like this?  My collection of cables are getting end chopped later so they don't get remixed into stuff anytime soon.


----------



## mikho (Nov 23, 2014)

I only use cheap cables and I only had two "fail" on me. One was a Iphone 4 charger cable that got stuck in a desk drawer and I ripped the shielding of the cable. It worked for another week or so before it died on me.


Second one was a mini-usb that i forgot in the toolshed, lets just sa that it changed colour to green.


----------



## trewq (Nov 23, 2014)

I always have the micro usb plug on my phone chargers pull away from the wires. It's due to the angles that I use it at and use while charging.

I paid $15 for a 3m micro usb cable where the plug is fully attached to the cord instead of the plug just being a cover. Have not had an issue with it.

This is like the one that has done me well:



Basically, as always, you pay for what you get. If you want quality it costs money.


----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup (Nov 23, 2014)

Not sure it's among the ones that failed you already, but I got some (USB3, USB2 micro/mini, etc) of these http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=cable+matters+usb+mini and they seem to be lasting for me.


----------



## AndrewM (Nov 23, 2014)

Anything that's belkin.

YMMV, I've had good luck with them.


----------



## rds100 (Nov 23, 2014)

I think $15 for a USB cable is not worth it. You can still find a way to break it. Better buy 15 $1 cables and replace them as needed  After all it's just a charging cable, not something mission critical.


----------



## AndrewM (Nov 23, 2014)

rds100 said:


> I think $15 for a USB cable is not worth it. You can still find a way to break it. Better buy 15 $1 cables and replace them as needed  After all it's just a charging cable, not something mission critical.


Anything can be broken. Did you see all the morons sticking their new iPhone's in the microwave? Cell phones are mission critical now days at this point in time, have you ever been stuck in a doctor's office WITHOUT your cell phone?


----------



## trewq (Nov 23, 2014)

rds100 said:


> I think $15 for a USB cable is not worth it. You can still find a way to break it. Better buy 15 $1 cables and replace them as needed  After all it's just a charging cable, not something mission critical.


Personally it was worth buying the cable as it's my main one and it reaches far enough for when I'm laying in bed.

I recently purchased a CYGNETT brand cable to use at work for $11 because I needed it immediately, after a month and a half of use the wire casing around the plug has started to split.


----------



## drmike (Nov 23, 2014)

I bought some hemp sheathed USB cables recently for a special project - el cheapos but different and nicer ends on them.

10 footers though...  and hemp braided cables aren't real flexible    sometimes I get snagged when tethered to the cable.  

Bought them mainly to test and using them for overnight coffin side charging.

Some new gear above recommended.   I really like recommendations on gear by folks who use the stuff for real, vs. some mall rats who are challenged  and just buying.


----------

